# Confused about Nissan's in America



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

If someone can answer my questions on this please! 

I'm from Australia so we pretty much get the Japanese versions of Nissan.

What I'm confused about is what Nissans you have in America and what engines they came with.

Anyway - what we have in Australia is this:

200SX 1994 - 2001 (S14 Silvia) - SR20DET
200SX 2001 onwards (S15 Silvia) - SR20DET
1988 - 1996 S13 Silvia/180SX - CA18DE/SR20DE/CA18DET/SR20DET (these are private imports from Japan but there are just as many as local Silvias - unsure if you import cars like this in America - very popular in Australia and NZ)

Skyline R31 - RB30DE
(the following are the imported versions)
Skyline R32 - RB20DET (RB26DETT GTR version)
Skyline R33 - RB25DET (RB26DETT GTR version)
Skyline R34 - RB25DET (RB26DETT GTR version)

Pulsar SSS 92-2000 - SR20DE
Pulsar Q/Ti 92-95 - SR20DE
Pulsar Plus/Lx - GA16DE
Pulsar GTiR - SR20DET Quad Throttle 4WD (again this is private import)

Bluebird - 3 Litre (and also some imported SR20DET 4WD versions)

There are other nissans like the Micra but they're not really sporty.


What do you have in America? Your 200SX is 1.6/2.4 litre DE ? It looks different than the Siliva - can someone clear that up?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh yeah we also have the S12 Silvia which did the rounds 1985-86. Was called a Gazelle over here and came with a CA20 engine.

If you're wondering these had the CA18DE/CA18DET in England and the FJ20E/FJ20ET in Japan).

Dirt cheap now, thinking of getting one as a thrash beast


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

It does get a bit confusing at times...

In the North America:

1991-1994 Sentra: Ga16de or SR20... the SR20 version is tagged as an SE-R

1995-1999: Sentra: SR20 and Ga16de's
1995-1998: Nissan introduced the 200SX... this is simply a 2 door version of the Sentra. SE model had a 1.6 and the SR20 model was dubbed SE-R

(S13-S14)240SX is basicially a toned down version of the 200sx/silvia there... came with a KA24 here in the states and the last production year was 1998.

Skylines have never been available here through Nissan. All Skylines here had to come through special companies that specialize in doing the required changes and legalizing the car for street use... Motorex is one of the only companies that does this. A R34 GTR can cost you in the 80 to 90,000 dollar (US) range here in the US... so they are very rare to see.

GTiR's have never really been availble here
Pulsar's are not availble here either... we did have Pulsar's in the 80's but nothing like the Pulsar SSS or anything like you have.. 

Basically Nissan was ultra conservative here in the 80's and 90's.... Now with the release of the SE-R Spec V. 3.5 Altima, and 350Z things are starting to turn around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Thank you so much for the info!!  

It's cleared everything up. As you can imagine it was VERY confusing hearing about 200SX's with non turbo engines and SR20DE's in cars that I've never heard of!!

Skylines are EVERYWHERE down here but only a handful (~5%) are GTR's. A R33 GTR will set you back AUS$40,000 which is about US$22,000 and a R34 GTR is around AUS$60,000 (US$33,000). Cheap cheap!!

The R33 RB25DET's are pretty cheap - around AUS$22,000 (US$13,000).

New Zealand is the place to be if you want jap imports, they don't have to pay compliance/taxes since there is no local car market to protect. Lan-Evo's are very popular there.

Are your SR20DE's 105kw at the fly like ours? I'm guessing they would be about the same.

It's illegal to use NOS on the street in Australia, but it seems to be legal in US, which sounds like fun 

GTiR's are called Baby GTR's in Japan, they're pretty cool. Small hatch with SR20DET Quad throttle and 4WD, hard to beat 

Anyway, cheers again for the info!!

Andrew


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Our SR20DEs are around 145hp. I have no idea what that is in KWs.

BTW I would kill for a GTiR. They are SO COOL!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

nitrous is illegal here to! that stuff bites nuts anyways IMO


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Check out SE-R.NET for pictures of USDM cars and what they're equipped with.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

s13_silvia_k said:


> *
> 
> The R33 RB25DET's are pretty cheap - around AUS$22,000 (US$13,000).
> 
> *


Cheaper than a Sentra....I think I'll be moving down under.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

our 200sx is your or Japan's Lucino. Looks like they took the Lucino and renamed it 200sx and shipped it over here, not sure if they have quite the same engie but the outside is pretty much the same.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Cheers again for the feedback.

No, never heard of the Lucino - we don't have your version of the 200sx here.

Is it a popular Japanses car or a pure export car?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

andre said:


> *RE: R33 Skyline - Cheaper than a Sentra....I think I'll be moving down under.  *


Strange how Americans seem to love Skylines.

It's a love hate relationship down here. They're disliked because they're too big and too popular. They're not the fastest cars around either, my car can still beat all but the heavily worked versions (though I wouldn't DREAM of taking a GTR on - that's more for the WRX Sti, Pulsar GTiR, Evo6, Old school cars with 13B Turbos).

GTR's are still liked but since there are numerous high HP versions around (like 600HP-1200HP at the wheels) everyone has lost the buzz. If you want to see one all you have to do is visit a performance shop and see some being built!

People are more buzzed about worked S15 Silvia's, WRX's (and STi) and EVO's which are all locally sold here.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

s13_silvia_k said:


> *Strange how Americans seem to love Skylines.
> *


Its basically a supply/demand situation really....its VERY VERY rare to see a skyline here, so its a popular "must have" item. I KNOW there are better cars out there...but face it, you can build a Silvia over here....not supremely hard. Getting a skyline across the pond is a whole other story. Personally though, I dont think I'd drive a skyline....well not in my current mindset (maybe the newest one...G35...but maybe not the R33 or 34).


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, we have the Sentra. Then the 200sx which is a 2 door version of it, a little sportier. Then we have the 200sx SE-R, which has the sr20de engie, which makes it even sportier you could say. Basically the Sentra is an economy car. 

To check out the Lucino follow this link. Someone just posted this in this same section: http://www.pbase.com/image/13120831


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

andre said:


> *Its basically a supply/demand situation really....its VERY VERY rare to see a skyline here, so its a popular "must have" item*


That's crazy 

I saw a R33 GTR yesterday while I was driving and was tailed by a R34 GTR today. I have to admit that it was a bit unusual 

But then again we never see "Yank Tanks" - I don't know what you call them, the BIG utes. There arn't many American cars here, only Cobra replicas and the like but you only see them in specialist magazines.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> Oh yeah we also have the S12 Silvia which did the rounds 1985-86. Was called a Gazelle over here and came with a CA20 engine.


We also have the S12 Silvia, here it was badged 200SX, model years 1984-1988. Available engines:
84-86: CA20E, CA18ET
87-88: CA20E, VG30E

Most "200SX" people on here have the 95-98 B14-based 200SX, which bares no relation whatsoever to the original S12 200SX. Nissan just needed a name for the sportier 2-door version of the Sentra and used 200SX since many Americans remembered it from the '80s.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

> A R34 GTR is around AUS$60,000 (US$33,000). Cheap cheap!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

omg that so not fair !!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

FWIW, Lucinos are sold in Mexico, along with the Tsuru (1991-94 US Sentra), Almera (not sold in US but in UK... kinda like a US 200sx hatch), and the X-Trail (not sold in US but in Japan/others... looks like a big US Xterra SUV). Not sure what other countries...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> *FWIW, Lucinos are sold in Mexico, along with the Tsuru (1991-94 US Sentra), Almera (not sold in US but in UK... kinda like a US 200sx hatch), and the X-Trail (not sold in US but in Japan/others... looks like a big US Xterra SUV). Not sure what other countries...  *


We get the X-Trail - it's a small 4x4.

The Almera is the N15 Pulsar here (96-2002) - though they get the two door hatch version and we only get the 4 door hatch.

The Almera Evo 2 will set you back AUS$200,000 (US$110,000). This is a full on rally car made by Nissan Motorsport Europe.

Details in quick (copying out of a magazine on my lap "Fast Fours Dec 2000"):

Vehicle: NME Nissan Almera Evo 2
Engine: SR20 2 Litre DOHC 16 Valve
Induction: Quad Throttle bodies, 8 injectors, carbon fibre plenum chamber, carbon fibre air box, NME internals, Pectel T10 ECU
Head: NME Head
Exhaust: Inconel cermaic coated 4-1 extracotrs, three inch pipe
Suspension: Adjustable front top mounts, hydraaulic adjustable bump stops, Eibach dampers with off-baord reservoirs all round, Eibach springs all round
Gearbox: Hewland six speed sequential
Differential: Active electronic, ECU controlled varying with wheel speed, steering andgle, brake pressure, throttle angle, handbrake release, damper speed etc
Clutch: 5 1/4" carbon clutch, 4.8:1
Brakes: Front six piston water cooled calipers, 14.5" discs vented/grooved, fully floating discs, rear two piston AP calipers, 11" discs, driver adjustable brake bais.

Max Power: 295hp @ 8500rpm
0-100kph: 3.8 seconds
Top Speed: Geared for 175kph
Weight: 970kg

Phew! It's the ultimate Pulsar  Well, maybe the GTiR still wins 

I wish Nissan would just stick to the Japanese name for cars!!

How bad would it be if we were all driving EG6's, FD's, FC's, S13's, S14's, S15's, Evo3-7's?? But they do have some weird names like Ford Bongo 

Would love a Suzuki Wagon R / RR  Way way cool  Would cost the same as a S13 Silvia to import so won't bother!


----------

